# Monte Carlo newbie questions



## jstgtpaid (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello,

I have had my 39g tank for almost three months. The substrate is play sand. I have a Finnex planted 24/7 light and eheim 350 filter and I recently started DIY CO2. Originally, I kept the light on using the standard 24/7 schedule on the lights. I have since cut back to less than 6 hours to get rid of the algae. Every beginner plant I put in there is growing well. Every plant except the monte carlo. That plant has wilted/shrunk since I brought it home. It has been about a month in the tank and it doesn't look good. Since all the other plants seem to be doing so well, I am wondering what is going on with this monte carlo? I don't know what to test for in the aquarium. I brought some water to my lfs and they tested for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. After 6 weeks all my numbers are zero. What should I do about the monte carlo? Or any advice on what I should be testing for, or doing...

Thanks,
StevenD


----------



## pathum (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm no expert on this, but I've been growing Montecarlo for about last six months. I use DSM (Dry start method) and I use a nutrient rich substrate. With DSM I can afford to keep my lights on 24/7 as I have no algae concerns. Look up on youtube you'll see how fast it grows when met with right conditions. I think in your case your substrate could be the issue. I don't know about play sand, but if it is just sand without any nutrients Montecarlo will not spread like a carpet.


----------



## rj55021 (Apr 4, 2011)

Replace the substrate.
I did the same mistake and got the same result.
Once you go to Amazonia or Tropica soil. You will get a much better result.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

jstgtpaid said:


> I brought some water to my lfs and they tested for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. After 6 weeks all my numbers are zero.


That's for the fish, what about the plants? Are you dosing anything?


----------

